# Moving to Marbella area



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We are relocating from Prague, Czech Republic, to the Marbella region in November this year. 
We intend to rent a property very long term and move all our goods and chattels (and large dog) with us.
We would welcome any helpful information about issues such as cost of utilities p.m., general cost of living, registering cars, incidence of crime - the usual stuff.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Forgot to add - we don't need to find work and should have more than enough capital and income to fund a 'good' lifestyle. We've had three years in the Czech Republic and have decided to move on because of climate, to avoid future health problems, because of family property in the Marbella area and because of what we consider to be poor quality food here.
I speak reasonable Spanish....


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> We are relocating from Prague, Czech Republic, to the Marbella region in November this year.
> We intend to rent a property very long term and move all our goods and chattels (and large dog) with us.
> We would welcome any helpful information about issues such as cost of utilities p.m., general cost of living, registering cars, incidence of crime - the usual stuff.
> Thanks in advance.


Registering a car will cost you about €600 - €900 on the basis you have owned the car for 6 months.
Have a look in the cost of living thread. although I understand the cost of living is higher in CDS

I cant help on local utilities but leccie for us is about €170 - €190 per 2 months, water bill 40 - 80 ish depending on time of year (we have a pool)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Cost of living is quite high here. We rent a large unfurnished house with pool which costs us 1600 euros equivalent a month. We've seen nicer properties in the region we're interested in for less than that. It's very cold here in the winter, often -15C or lower so you can spend a lot on heating.
Our main reasons for moving to Spain are the climate, for health reasons as air quality here is very poor -people burn plastic bottles to save money on smoky coal - and general poor value for money. 
My son and family have property near Marbella and will be relocating in a few years too.


----------

